# GM Rodel Dagooc semiar with the DAV in Germany



## Dieter (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi to all,

just to let you know, that we, the DAV, had a very successful seminar with GM Rodel Dagooc in Dortmund/Germany. 
See the attached picture. 







We were about 110 participants from all over Germany, France and Czech republic. 

We also had a black belt examination together with GM Dagooc and all examinees passed:

6 x Lakan Isa, 1st Dan,
3 x Lakan Tatlo, 3rd Dan
2 x Lakan Apat, 4th Dan
1x Lakan Lima , 5th Dan
1x Dayang Lima,5th Dan 

We had a lot of fun.

I also filmed an instructional DVD with GM Rodel, which I hope will be published this summer still. 

Greetings


Datu Dieter Knüttel


----------



## Dieter (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh, I forgot, we had more than 50 black belts of Modern Arnis from 1st to 6th Dan attending the seminar.

Greetings

Dieter


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 27, 2010)

Congratulations Datu Dieter!!!


----------

